# how do i no if they r guys or girls?



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

hwo do i find out or figure out that my red bellys are male or female??


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Their is no way of telling, unless they breed for you and you know the sex of the piranhas.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

i heard that u can tell the difference if the belly is a V shaped or fat oval


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> i heard that u can tell the difference if the belly is a V shaped or fat oval


unfortunately this won't work

have a look at this:



> Presently, the only piranha species known to be sexually dimorphic (external sexual characteristics) is Pygopristis denticulata.


http://www.opefe.com/pira_gonad.html


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

oh i see because i asked the same ? and someone told me that


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

i heard thickness


----------



## boxhitter (Oct 13, 2005)

i dont know iam going to know when they want to [email protected]#% thats the way iam going to find out


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Don J said:


> i heard thickness


Interesting


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

i heard that the guys have four little fins on ther bellies and femlaes don't .. they only got the two and are missing the little ones


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Lector said:


> i heard that the guys have four little fins on ther bellies and femlaes don't .. they only got the two and are missing the little ones


That is false the all have 2 on their belly. Their is no way of telling unless they are ready to breed or have started. The female will get alot thicker than the males when breeding time is ready. She is full of eggs, and about 2000 to be exact. So of course she will be bigger, but that doesnt mean that just because you have a fatter P means that it is a female unless they are breeding. IMO<<<< please take that into note before any flaming goes on.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Slim said:


> i heard that the guys have four little fins on ther bellies and femlaes don't .. they only got the two and are missing the little ones


That is false the all have 2 on their belly. Their is no way of telling unless they are ready to breed or have started. The female will get alot thicker than the males when breeding time is ready. She is full of eggs, and about 2000 to be exact. So of course she will be bigger, but that doesnt mean that just because you have a fatter P means that it is a female unless they are breeding. IMO<<<< please take that into note before any flaming goes on.
[/quote]

good posting


----------

